# stargazer toilet light pull broken



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

help please,we have an autocruise stargazer,2004 model,while away at the weekend the toilet pull light string broke,i can remember seeing somewhere on here that it is a bugger to do but cannot find the message i saw about it,could anyone tell us please how to do it as the lights are now on all the time and can only go off with the control panel, gggrrrr,or is it an expensive dealer jobby,regards chrisda


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

If the roof section is the same as a 2004 Starspirit, a moulded plastic roof with inset round lights then it is a quite simple, but fiddly task.

Buy a new switch from Maplins.

Unscrew the skylight fittings.

Remove plastic end caps and unscrew the ceiling fixings. Do them all gradually while supporting the roof section - that's the fiddly bit!

Unscrew the switch holding collar.

Lower the ceiling section at the switch end until you can get the switch out. There should be enough free cable to do this easily.

Replace switch.

Reassemble.

Alternatively, replace all bulbs with leds and just leave the lights on all the time! We did that until I sourced the switch.

Good luck.

Peter


----------

